# Our So.Cal haunted yard 2015



## bluesdrummer (Sep 8, 2015)

I got started real late this year, between schoolwork and a new band, but managed to squeeze the following in - two one-way mirrors using remote control to trigger the effect, an animated coffin, and started my led lighting system.

The one way mirrors during the daytime.









The one way mirrors at night, triggered.









The toe-pincher coffin









Our graveyard behind the coffin









and a bride who decided to drop by


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

looks great love those mirrors!!!


----------



## bluesdrummer (Sep 8, 2015)

They were a lucky find a couple years ago at a ReStore, I think I paid $10 for both. Had to take the original thick mirror out and add in plexi and the material. I'm going to re-do the wall with either a wallpaper pattern or stencil, to give it more color/depth, and the top part of the mirror has an open back which originally had red-velvet material behind it.


----------



## Beadchaser (Nov 2, 2015)

love the mirrors


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The bride is lovely So are the mirrors at night.


----------



## shmork (Jul 30, 2015)

Great job! I love the lighting and those mirrors are awesome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Nicely done! Mirror effect is fantastic. Grave yard looking good...


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Like the mirror effect, and the lighting!


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

Very nice...Ooooo now should I add your cool mirror prop to my next year's list????? Oh go on then.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes, nicely done!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Great lighting!


----------

